# Sort Code - 20 97 40 - Which bank is this?



## Dinarius (10 Feb 2009)

Can someone please tell me which bank the above sort code refers to or how I might go about finding out?

Many thanks.

D.


----------



## WaterSprite (10 Feb 2009)

Looks like a Barclays Bank sort code


----------



## Dinarius (10 Feb 2009)

Many thanks.

You're right!

Got it at this very useful website>

http://www.postcodeanywhere.co.uk/demos/bankvalidator.aspx

For the record, it's....

BARCLAYS BANK PLC
Witham
LE87 2BB

A similar website for Ireland would be very useful.

D.


----------



## WaterSprite (10 Feb 2009)

I'd call them first just to be sure.  It's definitely a barclays code but I'd double-check that address.


----------



## kunzlo (5 Oct 2009)

Barclays Bank Plc
Woolwich,  The Woolwich,
try


----------



## Brussels (7 Oct 2009)

There is a similar service in Ireland. Log on to  and access the Sort Code database which lists all the Sort Codes for Banks, Building Societies and Credit Unions in Ireland and Northern Ireland.


----------

